# I Scored



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Just picked up 2 Allstar 1418's. Thought my Search was in Vain!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw that you got them on sol. I got one from John last week myself. They are awesome rods, good score indeed


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i recently picked up one wrapped conventional.
what a sweet rod!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

We have two now,Hers and Mine.got them from Hatt-jacks in 2001 have been rebuilt once already. Great rods


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Love the 1418, I had a few and they were great rods. Buit one as a spinner, took an inch out of the tip, it would bomb 7 oz's on the spinner farther then most with conventionals at the point in 2005.. Awesome rod one of my favs...

JAM


----------

